# Strange Personality Type



## tabbee (Aug 10, 2010)

Who do you believe to be the strangest personality type?
this doesn't necessarily have to be a bad thing.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

When I first got into MBTI, I thought a few of the types sounded very strange - not strange in a bad way, but strange as in they didn't seem to be very numerous types.


----------



## tabbee (Aug 10, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> When I first got into MBTI, I thought a few of the types sounded very strange - not strange in a bad way, but strange as in they didn't seem to be very numerous types.


and those are?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

tabbee said:


> and those are?


Mostly the SPs.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

tabbee said:


> Who do you believe to be the strangest personality type?


INFP or ENFP, but I love them. roud:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Just to clarify, I know people are individuals and that not everyone in one type is the same.


----------



## dorareever (Jan 2, 2010)

Strange as never met one in real life, or strange as in weird for me?

I never really met an ENFJ, or an ENTJ I guess. I'm not familiar with them. Or maybe they scared me so much I ran away before typing them! 

INTJ's are weird. They are very...exotic for me. I like to study them:tongue:

INFJ's, being decivengly close to INFP's are weird and frustrating sometimes because they seem to start on the same track as us and then take some crazy turns I can't really follow. Must be the Fi-Ne/Ni-Fe thing.

ESTJ's are simply so different from me that I can't even find them weird.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> Mostly the SPs.


Really? Interesting. :happy:


Anyway, I don't find any to be strange. I have met ISFJ's and ISTJ's who I believe don't get how to socialise, or socialise in a way I don't understand.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

ISTP or ISFP. Weeeird... but I love yall. <3


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

L'Empereur said:


> INFP or ENFP, but I love them. roud:


Really, strange in what way?


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

SP types kind of freak me out, we're just so different, no understanding of this type.
INTJ types are fun to observe and study, can be weird, but so can i.
INFJ are similar to NT's, could be more understanding on an emotional level.


----------



## dysnomic (Feb 22, 2011)

As an ISFP, I think the INTP is the most bizarre type.


----------



## Wendixy (Mar 1, 2011)

INTJs are oddballs to me, but I like observing them :crazy:


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't know the types well enough to call 'em, mut do find nearly everyone one weird in some way or another. Perhaps all are normal and I am the strange one?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

ESFPs are strange in a kind of daring, 'I want to know more about your absurd ways' kind of way. I am very attracted to them, but us together is obviously trouble.
ISFPs are something I'll never understand. I just don't get the big egos and the doormat tendencies coexisting in one person...it blows my mind. I try to avoid them, terrible experiences. They just talk about how amazing they are and then go cry in a corner the next minute if I said something that didn't quite appeal to them.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

Um...
I like strange.

Anyway, I can't think of any 'type' that sticks out to me as more strange than another.
I meet individuals of every type that I do not understand or are vastly different from me.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

All types seem strange to me in different ways, from real life though, ISTJ's are strange...and not in a good way lol, their way of living, values, fun, etc are the opposite of mine. we still can communicate but not for long.
ESFJ's, overrrrly emotional, i don't know if it's just this one i personally know or most esfj's are overly emotional but...it's like, now she's fine, 5 minutes later she's crying, u never know, so ya, weird.
i don't really know anyone else's type for sure in real life, but there's a couple more people i find strange. ok well, everyone i guess.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

Se dominant types are the strangest to me, because they are the complete opposite of myself. I find them quite amusing and a lot of fun to be around because they have a knack for dragging me out of my shell, however hard I kick or scream. Their wild and wacky quirks to me, are hilarious, and it's a breath of fresh air when they do something completely retarded in a crowd of people, and then don't care. It's as though they know no embarrassment. 

My boyfriend is an ESTP, he's just a really big kid, and I love it. There is nothing in the world so hilarious as waking up in the morning first thing, and him looking at me with sudden wide eyes, and then letting out a horrible impression of a turkey, "GOBBLE GOBBLE!", and then jerking his head back and forth. I immediately ball up with laughter and then smile, because I know that it's going to be yet another awesome day thanks to him. :laughing:


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

It depends on what is meant by strange. The most foreign _to me_, in their way of thinking & seeing the world, are ESTJs. However, I easily recognize they are considered "normal" by external standards, and really, _I_ am the one who does not fit in. ESFJs can also seem strange to me for the same reason. Se-doms can seem strange because their mindset is so focused on what is real, which contradicts my focus on what does not exist, but what is mainly hypothetical. Concerning personality & demeanor, my ESFP sister and I are called "night & day" by people even though we're both FPs, and I think it's the I/E & S/N difference.

However, if I were to take an objective view & state what type is the most strange in relation to the whole of society (as in, who is not typical in their mindset & demeanor), than all the INxx types would win the strange badge. ISFPs are often oddballs also, but sometimes they're lucky enough to see it celebrated more; and ENxPs get called odd too, but their extroversion can help them function & connect with others more easily. I've certainly known odd SJs, but as a whole, the above mentioned types are most regularly called odd, especially the INxx & ISFPs.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't understand ESTPs and ESFPs _at all_. Their worldviews do not compute with mine. So they're the strangest to me.


----------



## Lunafish (Jan 24, 2011)

Humans elude me, in general.


----------

